# I Thought I Lost Him!



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just did a Gill Curl Surgery on my 6.5" Rhom. Man was it scary. I thought he was never gonna come back. He was out for like 20 min. He is still recovering(Still got a Hangover) so I will let everyone know how he is tomorrow.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice job. Should be in disease thread though.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Regardless how well you prepare you are never really ready for your first sedation. Make sure you keep the tank clean during recovery and you may want to add an extra airstone of filter (whatever you may have lying around) to the tank to increase the oxygen as it recovers over the next week or so. Depending on your filter type mayby even just drop the water levels and keep the filters running to they splash onto the waters surface.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

why would -how did you even know that was the problem?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

What mixture did you finally decide to do with the clove/everclear? Like I told you when I did my gill curl surgery, it took a lil bit for my guy to come around too, but he made it with flying colors. Like cluster said make sure you keep that water nice and clean and aerated...The day I did my surgery i put in my evo koralia and did as big as a water change as I could and I kept the water level a wee bit lower so the koralia would create air bubbles and blow them everywhere. Hopefully everything turns out well for you and take some pics if you can. My lil guy wouldn't let me


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

scotty said:


> why would -how did you even know that was the problem?


The soft gill membrane was curled. At the moment it isnt too big of a problem but eventually the hard membrane can curl and which is even harder to cut. There are no meds for gill curl so as of now the best thing is said to be trimming the effected portion off so it can grow back normal. When its only effectign the soft membrane thats the best time to cut it was its just very soft flesh. When it gets to the hard membrane its harder to cut and more stressful on the fish so you dont want to wait untill the hard membrane is effected to do anything.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I used .5ml clove oil/10ml vodka/1 gallon of water. I just went to go check on him and I don't think he's gonna make it. He looks bloated and can't hardly sit up straight.









the_w8 said:


> What mixture did you finally decide to do with the clove/everclear? Like I told you when I did my gill curl surgery, it took a lil bit for my guy to come around too, but he made it with flying colors. Like cluster said make sure you keep that water nice and clean and aerated...The day I did my surgery i put in my evo koralia and did as big as a water change as I could and I kept the water level a wee bit lower so the koralia would create air bubbles and blow them everywhere. Hopefully everything turns out well for you and take some pics if you can. My lil guy wouldn't let me


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

damn that potentially sucks. I hope you can get him to pull though. Just try to keep the perams good and not stress him too much but still check on him regularly.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

yea I'm crossing my fingers that he'll pull through...


CLUSTER ONE said:


> damn that potentially sucks. I hope you can get him to pull though. Just try to keep the perams good and not stress him too much but still check on him regularly.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Just went to check up on the Rhom and he didn't make it from the Gill Curl Surgery. This is a sad day for me and I'm gonna try to look for another one to replace it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

really sorry to hear your loss buddy...I happened to get lucky...I know they can be a touchy fish, but keep your head high and look for another.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, thats a real bummer, you did your best so don't be too hard on yourself and full speed ahead with a new one.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will try to get one within the next couple of weeks to replace him.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my...

Now I'm even more afraid to sedate and try the gill curling surgery








Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

same here ^^^^ sorry fory your loss man what a bummer


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

jamezgt said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Now I'm even more afraid to sedate and try the gill curling surgery
> 
> ...


I thought you were talking about the surgery months ago? Dude, if its a confirmed case of gill curl you need to get on it, the longer you wait the worse it will get.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss , i too lost a p a couple days ago. Stay tuff and i hope your new one will bring you much joy over the years to come


----------

